# Mule 4010 trans 4x4 vs Polaris Ranger Crew



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

I was dead set on getting the Mule...but after side by side comparison, the polaris seems to win in most categories. It also seems that people really like their rangers. The only drawback I can see with the Ranger Crew is the turning radius, the smaller bed on the back, and the fact that it is plastic. I tend to be pretty rough on equipment, so I am looking for something that will last. Anyway, are there any reasons you would stay away from one or the other. And one thing I really want to know is, reliability. This is something I can't find on the web. Any problems with either one?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My experiences with rangers have been much more positive than mules. But, I've not personally owned either.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had my 3010 Mule for 3 years now with no problems at all,use it in South Texas deer huntin and on my property in Danbury duck huntin and crawfishin, however most on here seem to favor the Ranger....they like to go fast....


----------



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah I am not so worried about fast. 25 is fine. had a gnarly wreck a couple years ago for going too fast, almost died. now slow and steady is the way to go. speed, is very low on the list.


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

My nephew bought a new Ranger 6x6 last year. Within 12 months the transmission and transaxle went out. He is hard on equipment, but he says he will never buy another one.


----------



## KAT DADDY (Mar 27, 2007)

We have always had mules....would not own anything else! They are tuff and are very low maintenance! Not to mention the resale value is unbelievable! Rachel


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Don't know if you looked at this or not but mule has a 2 to 4 passenger conversion that looks pretty hip. in 2 person mode it has a long bed for hauling more, then you can convert it to a shorter bed 4 passenger ride by flipping and folding the seats. That one has my attention. I got a gator 6 wheel right now and I would never own a 4 wheeler type vehicle again, the side by side with a bed is the only way to go. The only reason I threw that in is it has a Kawasaki v-twin in it and after 9 years no problems at all except everybody on the deer lease wants to use it to haul corn and pick up animals.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I own two mules at ranch have been very happy with both, I do like that they do not go to fast, just slow and steady.


----------



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

I have heard of issues with some polaris atv's from people, wasn't sure if it was just an isolated incident or what. I haven't heard of issues with the ranger, but then again they are pretty new. My uncle owns a mule, and he has never had a problem. Leaning toward the mule.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I read in a magazine that tested the Rhino 700, the Kawasaki Teryx, and the Ranger Rzr and out of all of them the Rhino came out on top. There was one drawback the rhino suffered vs the other 2. The top end speed wasn't as fast as the other 2 only 40mph vs. 50+ , but when it came to muddin, towing, comfort, amenities, payload capacity the Rhino came out on top in everything. Plus the bed tilts. I will look for the magazine and post the name of it and so that way you can go to their website and check it out.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*Trans mule is great, just not as good as a Crew*

I have had 9 polais ATVs/UTVs, and none had any problems that were not driver caused. As far as the ATVs they are about even with the others, and I would not pick them if I was to get another ATV. The Rangers on the other hand are bad to the bone... They are not the best at any one area (speed, payload, towing, ride, ect.), but everyone that is the best in each area falls very short in other areas. The rangers are the best overall, if you scored each area then added the scores the polaris would win hands down.

The Trans mule is a great option, but when we looked at a new UTV I just didnt feel that it was in the same class as the Crew.

As for the speed you never miss it if you have not had it, but once you have it, it is hard to go back. Running 30 in a truck will kill you in a truck, but in a Ranger if you cover up the speedo you would be suprised how fast you are going.

In addition the Rino and Teryx are more sport designed and should be compared to a RZR not Ranger. Neither of which can hang with the RZR, just check out which UTV is wining both the stock classes and pro mod classes.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

As for the RZR, it has no utility, but lots of fun. I was set on a Teryx because I heard that it was better off the line. Then I went on a ride that had multiple RZRs, Rinos and Teryx (and one 6x6 Ranger). I was amazed at the differences... There were over a dozen places that the RZRs had no trouble with and the Rinos had to go around, and one flipped. Even had a few places that the Teryxs had to go around.

Then we started racing them straight and on a course. Stock vs stock the Teryx and RZR were close (Rino not even close), and a modified Teryx would beat a Stock RZR but the modified RZR took the crown.

After that weekend i gave up my deposit on the Teryx and signed the papers on the RZR.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread, just wanted to set the record stright. Which ever you choose will work great, hope you enjoyit.


----------

